# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khám phá Hạ Long kì vĩ” trên du thuyền Bhaya đẳng cấp 4 sao chỉ với 2.500.000

## dlviendong

*T**our du thuyền Hạ Long 4 Sao Bhaya* giá *2.500.000 đồng* 

(* tiết kiệm được* *1.880.000 VNĐ so với giá gốc)*

*Du lịch Viễn Đông* sẽ mang đến cho du khách một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời trên *du thuyền Bhaya Cruises 2 ngày 1 đêm* đẳng cấp *4 sao* - một du thuyền sang trọng với chất lượng phục vụ hoàn hảo, đội ngũ nhân viên thân thiện.

 


  Hành trình đặc sắc, Phòng nghỉ sang   trọng vớí chất lượng phục vụ 4 sao, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên   nghiệp, thân thiện, các Voucher giảm giá, chương trình rút thăm may mắn   định kỳ, những ưu đãi cho nhóm gia đình từ 4 khách với quà tặng thú vị…   hứa hẹn mang lại cho du khách một kỳ nghỉ thú vị.

*Liên hệ Văn Phòng đại diện Du thuyền Bhaya Hạ Long:** Trang Nhung (Ms) :  0127.932.3399*



[B]Địa chỉ : Số 5, Lý Nam Đế, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.
 Điện thoại: 04.3 926 4363
 Fax 04 3 926 4364
 Email: Sales@dulichtrongoi.com

 Website: www.dulichviendong.com

----------


## dlviendong

*T**our du thuyền Hạ Long 4 Sao Bhaya* giá *2.500.000 đồng*  (* tiết kiệm được* *1.880.000 VNĐ so với giá gốc)

* *Địa chỉ : Số 5, Lý Nam Đế, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.
 Điện thoại: 04.3 926 4363
 Fax 04 3 926 4364
 Email: Sales@dulichtrongoi.com
*

----------


## dlviendong

Hành trình đặc sắc, Phòng nghỉ sang   trọng vớí chất lượng phục vụ 4  sao, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên   nghiệp, thân thiện, các Voucher giảm  giá, chương trình rút thăm may mắn   định kỳ, những ưu đãi cho nhóm gia  đình từ 4 khách với quà tặng thú vị…   hứa hẹn mang lại cho du khách một  kỳ nghỉ thú vị.

----------


## dlviendong

*T**our du thuyền Hạ Long 4 Sao Bhaya* giá *2.500.000 đồng* 
 (* tiết kiệm được* *1.880.000 VNĐ so với giá gốc)

*
 *Địa chỉ : Số 5, Lý Nam Đế, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.
 Điện thoại: 04.3 926 4363
 Fax 04 3 926 4364
 Email: Sales@dulichtrongoi.com*

----------


## dlviendong

*T**our du thuyền Hạ Long 4 Sao Bhaya* giá *2.500.000 đồng*  (* tiết kiệm được* *1.880.000 VNĐ so với giá gốc)*

----------


## dlviendong

*T**our du thuyền Hạ Long 4 Sao Bhaya* giá *2.500.000 đồng*  (* tiết kiệm được* *1.880.000 VNĐ so với giá gốc)*

----------

